# New babies!



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Just had to show off my new chicks. A friend incubated 41 eggs, but between no-growth eggs and a power/temp problem, only 1 made it and she was an assisted-hatch. She is a Welsummer. We had to get her a friend, so a member of my local chicken group had just gotten chicks from the hatchery. Lucky me, I got a Golden Laced Wyandotte from her....More chicks coming by the end of the month!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so pretty!!! Congrat's on your new little darlings!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cute! You got some lucky chicks there. I had 2 silkies and 2 polish in the bator. Only one polish made it, so I know how you feel. I wish at least another would've hatch cause this ones so lonely.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations, they are real cuties


----------

